# Columbiana County



## jdk32581 (May 6, 2014)

Anyone having any luck in Columbiana County? Skunked here


----------



## lance137 (May 1, 2013)

no luck here in jefferson county yet i think things will pick up after the rain tomorrow


----------



## buckeyebowman (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm in Mahoning Co. and gazilch here so far. We need some warm! Weatherman is promising some decent temps soon, so it's time get hiking. Will be walking a lot this weekend.


----------



## rondo13 (Apr 2, 2015)

Been killing them since Thursday around 175


----------



## rondo13 (Apr 2, 2015)

Killing them out here boys around 300 so far western Beaver County eastern Columbiana Co.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Mar 25, 2013)

Question, Rondo. Have you had some half decent rain down there recently? We finally got the temps, but we're dry as a bone up here. Need rain.


----------

